# please help looking for white female



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Lakeridge Standard Poodles.

Deborah is known for amazing white standards. Not sure if that is too far for you or not.

Best Wishes

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Lakeridge Standard Poodles.
> 
> Deborah is known for amazing white standards. Not sure if that is too far for you or not.
> 
> ...


I second that... her dogs are beautiful!!!


----------



## fall_09 (Oct 17, 2011)

thankyou very much! i will check her out!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How soon do you want a puppy? Safari Standard Poodles in Carlock, IL (an hour or so outside Chicago) breeds wonderful whites. I'm not sure when her next litter is planned but I recommend contacting her!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Contact Linda Blackie of Whisperwind poodles, I'm not sure if she has a litter or not but she would definitely be able to point you in the right direction for a litter (again like everyone else I don't know where you're located...so you were just offered some fo the best white breeders spreading across the country xD)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Seraphim Poodles, Classique Poodles, Maurubi Poodles, all in Canada, have glorious whites!!


----------



## fall_09 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive talked with Safari last month, she had puppys available but her whites were male  i dont know when her next letter will be but i assume not till fall or next year, i dont want to wait quite that long. I will check out the others that you all have listed and see what I can find. THANK YOU ALL for the help! oh and i live in the northeast corner of nebraska. right by Iowa and South Dakota. right in the middle of no where haha


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think Judge's has an 8 month old white spoo available. Not sure if you were looking for puppy though.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Judge's white spoo, Gina, is pictured on the puppies available page, born 6/2011 available. She looks adorable, too.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Tintlet has a beautiful white Standard, "Madonna". I would love to have her. When I was looking, she was my computers screen saver photo...lol She was not for sale then.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Pretty sure Avalon in SW Wisconsin has whites coming in the near future. They have a great reputation as well.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Both of my white standards are from Judges Standard Poodle..they have great temperament and are beatiful  They often have dogs not litsted on their website..I live in Sioux Falls, SD. Are you near me? Would be happy to introduce you to my two girls. Tammie


----------

